# Bradford White Thermocouple?



## Drumma Plumma

Does anyone know if on the newer Bradford White conventional gas water heaters with the Honeywell valve (Icon) if you need to use a special thermocouple or if a generic one will work?


----------



## JK949

Drumma Plumma said:


> Does anyone know if on the newer Bradford White conventional gas water heaters with the Honeywell valve (Icon) if you need to use a special thermocouple or if a generic one will work?


No, they use thermopiles.


----------



## Drumma Plumma

Thanks. First time I've had one of these fail on me. I can light the pilot with the spark ignition but it goes out as soon as I release the button on the gas valve. 
I'll call Bradford and/or Ferguson in the morning.
thanks again


----------



## SewerRatz

Drumma Plumma said:


> Thanks. First time I've had one of these fail on me. I can light the pilot with the spark ignition but it goes out as soon as I release the button on the gas valve.
> I'll call Bradford and/or Ferguson in the morning.
> thanks again


You do know you need to hold the button down till the green led starts to blink? This can take up to 1 to 3 minutes. If the led starts to blink the thermopile is working. So when you release the button after the led blinks, and the pilot goes out, the issue can be the thermal protection tripped (looks like a circuit breaker) you will need to push to the red button to reset it. If this us working then it could be a loose wire, defective thermal switch, clooged fvir screen, or a defective control valve.


----------



## rocksteady

Also, if you're able to get the pilot lit but not the burner, pay attention to the led's flash sequence. I know of two AO Smith gas valves (Honeywells, just like the BW) that have failed localy and woudln't let the burner fire because the temp sensor said the water was too hot.








Paul


----------



## Drumma Plumma

I know all about the green status light. It comes on and blinks after lighting the pilot. Held the pilot button in an extra minute, then released, pilot goes out. Removed the inner door-plate, had BW tech support tell me once that sometimes you need to do that with a tank full of cold water. Same deal with plate off.

I'll try cleaning the FVIR. Could be the sensor too I suppose. 

Ferguson said to buy a new pilot assembly and send the old one back for warranty. http://www.bradfordwhiteparts.com/Bradford-White-NG-Pilot-Assembly-233-46277-05-BWC-233-46277-05.htm


----------



## pilot light

Does it have a reset high limit?


----------



## Drumma Plumma

Turned out to be a bad gas valve. BW Replaced it under warranty. Does not cover my labor though.


----------

